# Horse Show In Picture Form - RESULTS



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I figured I'd make a thread for the results so everyone knew they were up. It would be great if you placed if you could comment so we know who's read the results. The qoute below is what Sarah posted in the other thread

*



RESULTS  CONGRATS TO EVERYONE AND SUPREME AND CHAMPIONS WILL BE POSTED LATER IN THE DAY. IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO KNOW THE JUDGES COMMENTS, PM ME AND I WILL TELL YOU 



#1-Youth Jumping
1st-Mur
2nd-ThatNinjaHorse
3rd-Jadeewood (paint horse)
4th-Lovestory10
-----------------------------------------
#2-Adult Jumping
1st-Jadeewood (XC photo)
2nd-Dartanion (heads only photo)
3rd-Dartanion (full body photo)
4th-Clementine
---------------------------------------
#3-Under 2ft Jumping
1st-Dartanion
2nd-ThatNinjaHorse
3rd-Jadeewood
4th-Irydehorses4lyfe
--------------------------------------
#4-2ft+ to 3ft Jumping
1st-Wesgirl (last photo)
2nd-Wesgirl (first photo)
3rd-Pony hunter rydr
4th-Wesgirl (second photo)
-------------------------------------
#5-3ft+ to 4ft Jumping
1st-Mur (second photo)
2nd-Spyder
3rd-Mur (first photo)
4th-Irydehorses4lyfe (first photo)
--------------------------------------
#6-4ft+ Jumping
1st-Allison-Finch
2nd-Wesgirl
3rd-Irydehorses4lyfe (second photo)
4th-Irydehorses4lyfe (first photo)
----------------------------------------
#7-Horse Jumping
1st-Dartanion (close up photo)
2nd-ThatNinjaHorse (first photo)
3rd-Irydehorses4lyfe (first photo)
4th-Jadeewood (Ferdi photo)
----------------------------------------------
#8-Pony Jumping
1st-Mur (second photo)
2nd-Jadeewood (second photo)
3rd-Mur (first photo)
4th-Cowgirl140ty
-------------------------------------------------
=====================
Classes 9 and 10 were judged on the correct positioning of the rider and their effectiveness. The kind of saddle was not a factor in my decision, just the correctness of the seat. Illegal bits and tiedowns are not allowed. 
#9-Youth Dressage
1st - mur,
2nd - KayKat31,
3rd - jadeewood,
4th - ThatNinjaHorse,
-------------------------------------------
#10-Adult Dressage 
1st - Allison Finch,
2nd - Spyder.
-------------------------------------------
Classes 11 and 12 were judged on the horse under saddle in suitability for a dressage horse. The horse must show free moving, supple and uphill movement and carry a rider well. Illegal tack was not allowed. The horse must be undersaddle.
#11-Pony Dressage
1st - Kaykat31,
2nd - jadeewood.
--------------------------------------------------
#12-Horse Dressage 
1st - Clementine, 
2nd - jadeewood (bay horse), 
3rd - Spyyder (Spyder), 
4th - jadeewood (pinto), 
=====================
#13-Pony Hack
1st-jadeewood,
2nd-kaykat31
--------------------------------------
#14-Small Horse Hack
1st-PaintingMissy, 
--------------------------------------
#15-Large Horse Hack
1st-ThatNinjaHorse
2nd-Mur
3rd-Spyder
4th-Dartanion
=====================
#16-Youth Western Pleasure
--------------------------------------
#17-Adult Western Pleasure
1st- GottaRide
2nd- Spyder
3rd- irydehorses4lyfe
--------------------------------------
#18-Senior Horse Western Pleasure
1st-GottaRide
--------------------------------------
#19-Juinor Horse Western Pleasure
---------------------------------------
=====================
#20-Western Halter-Quarter Horse
1st-luvmyqh,
---------------------------------------------
#21-Western Halter-Paint Horse
1st-Dartanion,
--------------------------------------- 
#22-Western Halter-Paint Bred
---------------------------------
#23-Western Halter-Appaloosa
--------------------------------------------
#24-Western Halter-Other Breeds
1st-Draftgirl17
2nd-Danastark, 
=====================
#25-Youth Reining
#26-Adult Reining
#27-Open Reining
=====================
#28-Youth Barrels
1st-irydehorses4lyfe
#29-Adult Barrels
#30-Open Barrels
=====================
#31-Youth Pole Bending
#32-Adult Pole Bending
#33-Open Pole Bending
=====================
Classes 34 and 35 (no entries in 36) were judged on the horse's conformation (50%) and turnout/manners (50%).
#34-English Halter-14.2 and under
1st - ThatNinjaHorse,
2nd - Elina,
3rd - danastark.
--------------------------------------------
#35-English Halter-14.3 but not exceeding 15.3
1st - ThatNinjaHorse,
2nd - PaintingMissy,
3rd - luvmyqh.
------------------------------------------
#36-English Halter-16 hands and over
---------------------------------------
#37-Best Free Lunged Shot
1st-Spyder
2nd-Allison Finch
3rd-danastark
4th-ThatNinjaHorse
------------------------------------------------
#38-Best LungeLine Shot
1st-jadeewood
2nd-kaykat31
---------------------------------------------
#39-Best Form on the Lunge
1st-Spyder
2nd-kaykat31
3rd-DisneyCowgirl1901
-----------------------------------------------
#40-Best Action Shot on the Lunge
--------------------------------------------
#41-Best Horse/Rider Bond
1st-DisneyCowgirl1901
2nd-PaintingMissy
3rd-jadeewood
4th-GottaRide
-----------------------------------------------
#42-Best Horse/Horse Bond
1st-ThatNinjaHorse
2nd-Dartanion
3rd-SarahHershey
4th-Elina
--------------------------------------------
#43-Best Pasture Shot
1st-Draftgirl17
2nd-danastark
3rd-luvmyqh
4th-ThatNinjaHorse
--------------------------------------------
#44-Best Trail Riding Horse
Dartanion- 1st
GottaRide- 2nd
luvmyqh- 3rd
ThatNinjaHorse- 4th
--------------------------------------------
#45-Bomb Proof Pony/Horse
Dartanion- 1st
pony hunter rydr- 2nd
danastark- 3rd
jadeewood- 4th
---------------------------------------------
#46-Worst XC jumping position
1st-Allison-Finch
2nd-Jadeewood
------------------------------------------
#47-Worst SJ position
1st-Jadeewood (first photo)
2nd-Jadeewood (second photo)
3rd-Dartanion
4th-ThatNinjaHorse (last photo)
------------------------------------------
#48-Worst Dressage Position
(no judge for classes #48 to #50 but I will judge them if you like.)
----------------------------------
#49-Worst Showing Position
-------------------------------------
#50-Worst Western Position
-----------------------------------
#51-Miniature Driving Class
----------------------------------------------
#52-Pony Driving Class
--------------------------------------------
#53-Horse Driving Class
--------------------------------------------
#54-Draft Driving Class
Draftgirl17 -1st
-------------------------------------------------
#55-Pairs Driving Class

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh kewl!! D & I won a couple classes!! too cool! congrates everyone!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yay! Thank you!


----------

